# Stahls’ TV Offers ‘Project Press It: Glitter And Shine With Mixed Media’ Video



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Find out how to create a new tank top look with a lightweight feel and a sparkling finish in a video from Stahls’ TV. “Glitter and Shine with Mixed Media,” a recent installment in Stahls’ new weekly “Project Press It” series, demonstrates the simple steps in achieving this multimedia effect. 

Watch as Stahls’ educator Courtney Singer takes you through the process of using CAD-CUT® Glitter Flake™ heat transfer vinyl along with heat transfer foil to provide shine and dimension. Then put the materials, tools and application techniques to work in your own designs and share the results on Instagram, Facebook and Twitter #ProjectPressIt. 

Check out “Project Press It: Glitter and Shine with Mixed Media” at http://www.stahlstv.com/project-press-it-glitter-and-shine-with-mixed-media

Every Thursday, “Project Press It” brings you a new take on heat-applied graphics with heat printing video tutorials featuring out-of-the-box concepts that “break the rules of heat printing” and give you an edge on your competition. The “Project Press It” series brings a new dynamic to Stahls’ live classes, how-to video tutorials and weekly TV Morning Show at StahlsTV.com. Subscribe to the Stahls’ TV Blog for weekly updates and more Project Press It how-to video tutorials.

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in Sterling Heights, MI, with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

